# Pipeliner



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Its with great sorrow that I have to post now and tell you of Pipeliner's passing.

He has been really locked in a struggle for his life. The cancers that he had just wouldn't give him a break. But Stan fought hard, and the last time I talked to him he hoped to get out together soon. He was a fighter to the end.

Stan was a good friend, and a great member here. He loved OGF and this community, and was one of its strongest supporters. Stan will be missed very much, by very many friends that he has here.


Good-bye dear friend, we look forward to seeing you again in heaven.
- Jim & Lynda


..........................................................................................................
.......................................................................................

*Calling hours: Friday, 5pm - 7pm* at:

Stone Matheney Funeral Home
7465 Marion St.
Chesterhill, OH 43728
(740)554-5291

*Celebration of Stan's Life: Saturday, 11am*
Located in the white Gymnasium at Marion Park in Chesterhill
(lunch served afterwards at the Chesterhill Firehouse)

.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

My sympathy to his family and friends.

flash----------------------out


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

very sad news 
with all that's been going on lately,i never got the chance to visit him.i know it was a long tough fight against the odds,but i was hoping for the best.he truely was a fine person.one of those you feel privileged to have known.
i'll always remember the last time i fished with him.we had a great time on hoover and one of the best saugeye days either of us ever had.we planned another trip for this past summer,but he fell ill before we could get together.he'll be sorely missed by many.
may he rest in peace now,friend.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Stan was a top notch classy guy with a kind heart. Our prayers are with his family.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

A very,very sad day indeed.
This is terrible news.
Stan was an awesome guy...he will certainly be missed here on earth.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

This is a very sad day for me as Stan and I had some great trips together and always looked forward to seeing each other. I know he will always occupy a special place in my memory. Goodby to a good friend and hope that we can again meet further down the road.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Sad to lose a great sportsman and friend to many.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

A couple tribute photos...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Another one....


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Stan was,without a doubt,the best bowhunter I ever met.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

What sad news! Stan was also a member and supporter of WBSA and he will be missed by many of us. He always had a positive attitude even when things looked bleak. 

If there is an online obituary could someone please post a link to it or send it to me by email for our club newsletter.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I will Mark.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

very sad to hear.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

A very accomplished sportsman...i would have liked to met him!!

Condolences to his family and all of his fans on this board


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I am really sad to hear of Stan's passing. Above and beyond his support and love of OGF, he was a great person. Always smiling, always sharing a story about a fishing or hunting trip, or just to talk about the regular things. I'll always remember the phone calls about crappie fishing, and the excitement in his voice when he called me and told me about the big walleye he caught, which is pictured earlier in this thread. 

Always a pleasure to be around, he will be missed by many here. 

Next time you're out in the woods or on the water, please take a quiet moment to remember Stan. 

My sincerest condolences to his family.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Terrible news. 

I was lucky enough to meet Stan and talk to him at some OGF outings. He was one of the guys I always looked forward to talk to. He will be missed by many! 




My condolences to his family, and friends.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Sorry I never got to meet Stan. I asked my dad to make him feel welcome till I get there.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

This information is also in my original post to make it easiest for the most to find it.

*Calling hours for Stan: this Friday, 5pm - 7pm*

Stone Matheney Funeral Home
7465 Marion St.
Chesterhill, OH 43728
(740)554-5291

*Celebration of Stan's Life: this Saturday, 11am*
Located in the white Gymnasium at Marion Park in Chesterhill
(lunch served afterwards at the Chesterhill Firehouse)

.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Our condolences and blessings go out to the family. I wish I could have met the fine gentleman.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

how very sad. I never met stan in person but only through email and phone conversations. he was a good man who was ready to welcome my family to his town. If he did not have answers for me he sent me to others who did.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Always sad to see this happen to someone. Didn't know the man, but from the postings here, that was my loss. Our sincere sympathies go out to his family.


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

My prayers and thoughts go out to the family, and friends.

Its tough to lose one we love, but think of them in a better
place.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Absolutely awful news. Stan was the epitomy of a sportsman, and was one of the nicest guys I've ever had the pleasure of meeting. He was family to OGF, and will be dearly missed.

My condolences to his family, and everyone that was lucky enough to know him.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Stan will definitely be missed. He was always willing to share any information that he could, to help us out. I have always enjoyed (and learned) from his posts. Stan and his entire family are in our prayers...


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Stan,You will be missed by me & my wife.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Click on this link:

http://www.mchnews.com/default.asp?...h=&subname=&pform=&sc=1950&hn=mchnews&he=.com


- Rumi


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

Stan was one of the very first members I got to meet through this site and one of the best outdoor sportsman to talk to. Stan and his family will be in my prayers.

Darryl


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I regret never meeting Stan at any of the outing. Sounds like a truly wonderful person.My prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

talked to him several times while i'm out and about in ohio.. he will surely be missed..


----------

